# Help with kicked pigeon



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi

I’m looking for some advice.

I was walking home today and a group of youths were standing outside a shop joking about kicking a young pigeon that was standing next to them. I didn’t want to say anything as I walked past as I thought they were joking and that if I told them off it would encourage them.

When I got home I couldn’t stop thinking about it and a couple of hours later drove back to the site. I could see a pigeon sitting under a van where the incident had happened. I decided to go home and to check on it again later. I went back at 22:00 and the pigeon was still there hunched/puffed up. 

I decided to catch the pigeon as it didn’t look well and its eyes were closed.

I have brought the pigeon home and have put it in a box with a lid. I looked online and found out about rehydrating solution – I have tried to encourage the bird to drink it but no luck.

There is nothing obviously wrong with the pigeon blood etc but from it’s behavior it doesn’t seem well at all. 

I don’t know what to do. Whether to keep trying to encourage him/her to drink of to leave it alone.

I wasn’t sure whether I should take the pigeon home but the weather has now got very rainy and windy so I’m hoping it was the right thing.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry to post again....I'm worried if I should be providing a heat pad for him. Currently he is just in a box and the house is fairly warm. I have read that injured pigeons should be provided with a heat pad unless they have concussion. I don't know whether he has concussion...or what is wrong with him. All I know is that I think he was kicked. I was wondering if anyong has any advice about keeping him warm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please post a picture of the bird. If the bird was on the ground to begin with, then either it is a young bird, or a sick bird. We don't know whether it was actually kicked or not. If he has injuries then that would have to be addressed. If not, and sick then we can address that. Can you put a towel or soft cloth in the box for him to sit on? If his feet feel cold, then he does need supplemental heat. A heating pad, set on LOW, and placed under the towel would be helpful. Try to fix it so that half of the floor of the box is with heat, and the other half without, so that he can move off if he wants to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

After he is warmed, then he will need to be dehydrated. A cup of tepid water with a pinch of sugar and pinch of salt. Mix and offer to him. Gently dip his beak into the water, but not over his nostrils. 
Here is a link that will help you a lot. Please read it.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Type O, Jay meant to say HYDRATED. Yes give heat anyway you can via, lamp, pad or baseboard heater or small room like a bathroom with heat up to 85 90 degrees.

Keep dipping the beak into the sugar water solution, my solution slightly different ratio.
8 oz water, 1 teaspoon sugar to one pinch of salt. Give this or offer beak in water every 15 to 30 min till you see some strength come back. 

U can also thaw some frozen peas and corn in warm water and pop them in mouth one at a time AFTER he is warm, that way u dont have to worry about hydrating the bird, just give the high water content peas and he will be fine. See how it goes with that. There are videos on this site showing how to feed the peas and corn or simply google it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL, yes meant to say Hydrated. Thanks for picking that up.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Many thanks for your replies. I tried him with the solution last night but he wouldn't have any. When I woke up this morning he had moved about an inch from where he was sitting. He had been to the toilet twice on the towel. Hard to tell what colour as he is on a towel but it is yellowish/white.

I tried him again with the solution at first he didn't want any but he then took the smallest of sips a few times.

I touched one of his feet - to which he responded and they are cold. I'm going to go to the shop to try and find something I can heat wim with as I don't have a heat pad/ hot water bottle.

He is standing against the side of the box with his eyes closed. I suppose he is hunched up - his chest is puffed up and his head is wresting on it. I will try and get a photo.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry for another question. I have two parrots. I was wondering if I should put any of their vitamin/mineral water in the solution I am making for the pigeon or if that is a bad idea? The vitamin solution the parrots have is called avigold advance.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, this is the pigeon. The photos are very bad quality - he is in a very dark room so I had to try and make them look brighter on the computer so could actually see him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Really can't tell anything from those pics. Need to put him in a brighter place for a pic.
If you put the vitamins in the water, he may drink it even less. Right now, you need to try to get him to drink for a bit.
Wait on feeding him till you get some water into him. Push it by keep dipping the beak.
Do you have or can you get some frozen peas?


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, yes I have frozen peas. I've been trying to get him to have little bits of water every 30mins. He doesn't really 'drink' it but every so often he will take very small sips if I keep dipping his beak in it. He seems to keep one of his eyes closed and the the other one he opens - blinks etc. I don't think the eye he keeps closed is damaged as it looks normal. He is able to open it though as the sound of me trying to put the hot water bottle in disturbed him and he did open the closed eye. He is pretty unresponsive though. The only movements were when I felt his foot to see if it was cold which he responded to and when I was trying to offer him fluid earlier after he had taken a few little sips he got fed up and turned his back on me. I'll try to get a better quality photo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you checked him over well for any wounds or cuts? Scratches? Could have been attacked by an animal and would need antibiotics.
If you defrost the peas under warm running water to defrost and warm to warm, not hot, you can hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This will give you a good hold on him. Then open his beak and put in a pea. Push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue, then let the beak go and let him swallow it. See if you can get some into him.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

No cuts or scratches on him that I can see. He was really unresponsive to the last lot of water I tried to give him wouldn't take a sip. Will try again later. Should I wait until he is drinking water again before I give him the peas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a good pic of him to get a better idea of his age maybe?


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi

I've taken a couple of photos with the light on. I tired again with the the water but he didn't want any. He was taking tiny sips earlier today but hasn't wanted any the last few times.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

For some reason the images don't want to upload as they did last time. I have tried again all images are jpg under 100kb. I've tried again in this message. Will try again later


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

here is a close up of his face


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you take the water in an eye dropper and dribble on the side of his beak, maybe he will suck it in.
Doesn't look like a baby, so must be either injured or sick.
Can you take him to a vet that works with birds, or maybe a rehabber in your area that works with birds, and who will see pigeons? He is going to need meds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor beautiful pigeon. Thank you for helping him! Please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for all your help I appreciate it. 

I just tried him again with the fluid and he did have some this time. He had a few sips then seemed to get frustrated and moved away. I will go back in 20mins to try him again. I will try to find somewhere to take him I didn't want to take him to a vet in case they just put him down immediately - obviously i don't want him to suffer but I don't want him to not have a chance. Unfortunately my flat mate has taken the car to work so I can't take him anywhere today. If anyone knows of anything I should give him tonight (something I could get that is safe for pigeons that could provide pain relief if he is in pain please let me know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please no pain meds. Can you try feeding him the defrosted and warmed peas? Try starting with about 30 and see how it goes. Make sure they are defrosted and warmed all the way through, but not hot.


----------



## liverpoolpigeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Found a really good vet and have taken him there. They work with a wildlife hospital and don't euthanise unless there is absolutely no hope of recovery. 

They said I can call tomorrow to check how he is doing.

Fingers crossed


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The bird is struggling to retain heat that is why so fluffed, so get him some heat either via lamp or heating pad or even microwave a towel or sock with rice in it and put it around him. Then give him the thawed warm peas in his mouth so he gets both hydration and food. This is the minimal, if we can get him a bit stronger it may help you glean whether he is sick or not or just run down or both. They need this first aid care.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CBL said:


> The bird is struggling to retain heat that is why so fluffed, so get him some heat either via lamp or heating pad or even microwave a towel or sock with rice in it and put it around him. Then give him the thawed warm peas in his mouth so he gets both hydration and food. This is the minimal, if we can get him a bit stronger it may help you glean whether he is sick or not or just run down or both. They need this first aid care.


Reread their last comment.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Wasnt there when I posted only saw ur last one at the time, may have not refreshed page in time. Good to know thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That has happened to me too.


----------

